# Sadie's Pups One Week Old:)



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ms. Pink made her way to Sadie's food bowl and somehow stuck her nose in and was trying to suck on a piece of kibble. Of course I would never keep the water bowl in there because of how much they move around, but I never realized they would try to suck on kibble so young. Food bowl is permanently out of whelping box for their safety:doh:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, they all look so cute and plump. Sadie looks great too.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cute, glad that they're all doing well! Who's the daddy?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed this yesterday. Gosh, they are so cute! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

They are dolls!!


----------



## SarahJean (Aug 30, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Just wanna squeeze them. 
How many in the litter?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ms Pink is going to be a chow hound!!!! They are all so cute, can't wait to see pictures with their eyes open.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Since you may not have seen my question on your other thread, I'll try again on this one...

Wasn't this the female that had the bloodwork done? How did that turn out? I'm also curious to know who the father is.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

So precious!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, they're so cute! Mommy is pretty.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh baby tater tots! They are adorable! Oh, how I miss puppy breath.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

They're sooo teeny tiny!! I can't believe THAT little puppy will someday be a big ol' goofball golden! LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What cuteness!!!!


----------



## Amber Aanensen (Mar 20, 2010)

What a heartwarming set of photos. They're gorgeous!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all I just love every single one of them

Kwhit: Thank you for your concern, Sadie is fine as you can see and she is doing amazing and is a wonderful Mother.

Thank you Sarah Jane, there is 9 in the litter.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have the father or did you use a stud from another breeder? Would love to see the father if you have any pictures...


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Father*

Here is a picture of the father as requested


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks. He is very handsome! Looks to be more red than Sadie. They made some beautiful little pups together!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Aww....look at him next to his pups and their Mom. Hes a handsome boy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Is that Hunter pictured? Is he the father? Kinda young to sire a litter, huh? Didn't he just turn a year old on Wednesday? 

Just really want to know what health tests they've had, if any. Hunter's too young to have had any, (if he is the father), but has Sadie been OFA'd for anything. The reason I ask is that I really don't have an issue with fully health tested, shown parents being bred, (by breeders with extensive knowledge of their lines and have shown in conformation to evaluate their dogs against the standard), but I do have issue with random litters being bred. This board seems very tolerant of puppies, (litters), but there are too, too many Goldens in rescue and those with debilitating diseases to validate litters being born without the sole intent oif bettering the breed. My Dane board won't even allow puppies to be posted because of the high numbers of BYBs. 

Obviously, I'm in the minority where this is concerned and if Sadie has been health tested and has been shown, (along with the father of the litter), I apologize. But if these are two "pets" being bred, especially if Hunter is the father, I stand by what I feel. 

I'm sure the pups are cute, but so are all the rescues that desperately need homes. I just don't feel we should ever add to those numbers unless the dogs being bred are fully tested and evaluated in the ring or in working trials. 

Of course, this is JMO, and I hope your puppies do well.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you again for your concern Kwhit.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Perhaps the litter was a surprise. Sadie's bloodwork may have been the first indication that she was even pregnant. I wouldn't assume she purposely bred them. Regardless, they're precious and look very healthy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

With an intact male and female living in the same household, there should be no surprises. You should be prepared to keep them apart when the female goes into heat. 

IDK, but for me, someone saying "Oops!" is just an excuse for poor management. If someone is not capable of either knowing when their female is in heat, especially since she is older and this obviously wasn't her first heat, or keeping the two dogs seperated, then the female should have been spayed before the male was able to sire a litter.

How many Goldens are already out there from "surprise" litters. A lot...the rescues reflect that every day and so does this board on our rescue section. I just truly believe that people need to be more responsible with their pets. Especially when housing intact dogs of the opposite sex together. Really, it's not rocket science. 

Again, JMO...


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

kwhit said:


> With an intact male and female living in the same household, there should be no surprises. You should be prepared to keep them apart when the female goes into heat.
> 
> IDK, but for me, someone saying "Oops!" is just an excuse for poor management. If someone is not capable of either knowing when their female is in heat, especially since she is older and this obviously wasn't her first heat, or keeping the two dogs seperated, then the female should have been spayed before the male was able to sire a litter.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with this and everything kwhit has said. 

I wish the best for your puppies, they are cute.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok, yes, but regardless... hind sight is 20/20, no?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Ok, yes, but regardless... hind sight is 20/20, no?



Yes, of course it is...but my major issue is with allowing these litters to be posted then having members "oohing and ahhing" over the puppies and in the same breath, having people on this board advocating that any dogs to be bred should be health tested, shown, only bred to better the breed, don't go to BYBs, rescue if you can...and on and on. It just seems so hypocritical to me. 

I might be way off base, but there are newbies that just read and don't post and I'm sure that, if looking for a puppy, would think that breec3's litter would be a good choice. Don't we want to steer those people toward the breeders on this board that actually know what they're doing? Isn't that what this board is about...education on where to purchase a well-bred puppy from parents that should be bred?

Dedicated breeders on this board devote their life to their dogs and breeding is like a science to them. They study pedigrees, they health test at tremendous costs, they show, they choose homes that will not breed their puppies and they offer life-time support...Shouldn't we only advocate those breeders and not those that have two intact dogs that got together because the owners were oblivious to the possibility of them breeding? C'mon, that's just so counter productive to our breed. 

I really believe that litters shouldn't be posted at all, but if there were any, it should in support of those that care enough to do it right, not those by "accident".

And I'm NOT saying those puppies don't deserve a home, I'm sure that they will find homes easily. It's not their fault that their owners were not "aware". What I'm saying is that we shouldn't support those types of breedings/litters by posting their pictures. How do we know how many people saw the thread and said, "Hmmm, those are cute, they look just as healthy as the litter that I saw from "responsible breeder" last week." See where I'm going with this?

It's just a HUGE pet peeve of mine...if you're going to buy a puppy, support those that do it right so they can continue to improve our breed. That's all...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Can we take the finger wagging over puppies from non-registered, non-shown parents somewhere else?

There's plenty of threads on this board covering those issues and me personally I'd rather just have a cute thread where I can monitor the puppies progress without having to sort through a bunch of condemnations and preaching about it...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

KatieandAngie said:


> Can we take the finger wagging over puppies from non-registered, non-shown parents somewhere else?
> 
> There's plenty of threads on this board covering those issues and me personally I'd rather just have a cute thread where I can monitor the puppies progress without having to sort through a bunch of condemnations and preaching about it...



Finger-wagging? Please don't demean the message I was trying to convey by using such a derogatory remark. It's a public forum and if my posts in this thread can change one person's mind on where to get a puppy, good.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I not demeaning it, I'm just saying that that same "message" has been posted and debated many times over and in many other threads. 

I'm sorry but breec3 started a very nice little thread about her puppies and you wanted to make sure to take her to task for having a litter of un-registered dogs. It is finger-wagging.

You have every right to post and convey what ever message you want but I have the same right to say "good for you but I really don't care about your message and to rain on breec3's parade to vent about your pet-peeve is just rude IMO". 

It reminds me of the time I was in a restuarant with my wife and I ordered the veal parmesean just to have someone at the table launch into a lecture about veal. They were very taken back when I told them that my meal didn't come with a side order of their opinion and unless they were willing to pick up our tab I expected to hear nothing more about it. Nothing wrong with having a message but manners should be still be excercised when subjecting others to them.

breec3: They are beautiful puppies and I'd love to see more pics of them as they grow. Please feel free to IM me photos anytime.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

KatieandAngie said:


> I'm sorry but breec3 started a very nice little thread about her puppies and you wanted to make sure to take her to task for having a litter of un-registered dogs. It is finger-wagging.


Wow...you just don't "get it". 

Well, at least we can agree to disagree...


Oh yeah...I don't ever eat veal.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

kwhit said:


> Wow...you just don't "get it".
> 
> Well, at least we can agree to disagree...
> 
> ...


 
Oh no, I "get it" completely and I understand your "message". I was just trying to explain to you that our "message", no matter how PC, relevent or important to you is not something that the rest of the world cares to hear about all the time and under every circumstance.

If you want to discuss it further then let's move it to another thread and we can both burn cycles going round n round, just not here anymore. Let's just try and leave this as a nice little thread about some very cute puppies, OK?

"I don't ever eat veal.", yeah, I knew that even before you said it...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

KatieandAngie said:


> Oh no, I "get it" completely and I understand your "message". I was just trying to explain to you that our "message", no matter how PC, relevent or important to you is not something that the rest of the world cares to hear about all the time and under every circumstance.
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't ever eat veal.", yeah, I knew that even before you said it...


Actually, this is the first time I have ever responded to a "cute puppy thread" with my "message" and I doubt very much that you have the ability to speak for the rest of the world as to what they want to hear.

My Golden, Chance, has severe elbow dysplasia and suffers every day from it. He can't play like other dogs, he can hardly make it around the block without having to rest several times. I have to have his blood taken every three months to make sure the medicine he has to take so he can walk isn't killing him. His parents weren't health tested...the people who bred them couldn't be bothered. Now he suffers every day because of their lack of knowledge in correct and responsible breeding. His littermates are probably in the same condition. A vet from UC Davis said it was one of the worst cases he has ever seen and that even operating would bring no relief. He told me to enjoy the time I have with him because the amount of Rimadyl he has to take will most likely shorten his life. Kills me when I think about it. 

So yeah, I send my "message" whenever I have the opportunity. I do it for Chance and evey other dog out there with debilitating _*inherited*_ diseases that can't speak for themselves.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

We can continue this here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...es/85222-puppy-pics-comments.html#post1243988

and let the rest of the folks who want to view and discuss the puppies do so in peace.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*My puppies are not available*

I am very happy to say that my puppies are my puppies and I have not posted them on here to start any kind of debate or ask for advice, or opinions. I know how happy it makes me just to see pics of beautiful babies and adults and teen goldens.

Kwhit this is a public forum, you have the right to type what you want and how you feel. I understand and I am not offended. I made a choice and that choice was my choice and if I took every person's opinion to heart everywhere I went than I would be a broken soul. 

Thus I am not a broken soul. My puppies are already registered with AKC. Whether you think it is right or it is wrong, they are registered and that is my choice also. 

I am not here to debate. I didnt realize it was against the forums rules to share pictures of my puppies.

I was simply here to share pictures of my beautiful puppies that I am so proud of. I love each and everyone of them. The money that I have spent on vet bills and xrays have been astronomical, but that is also a choice that I made, when I decided to have this litter. 

Most of my puppies already have outstanding homes. I am certainly not here to promote or advertise my puppies. I am here to share their cute little pink noses and within one week they have turned black. They have gone from .12 ounces to over 1lb in the first 10 days of their lives all nine of them. After the first week I was snuggling and kissing them and I smelled puppy breath for the first time. I weigh them daily and know each and every day who needs to go to the milk bar more often. I sleep next to their whelping box at night and her one of them cry and pop my head over the side and guide the little boy or girl to the fullest teat. 

I helped Sadie deliver them, open the saks and suction their little mouths and noses to make sure they were breathing. 

No matter your opinion or anyone's opinion of what I may have done, it is done. Now my job is to make sure with my contracts and my applications and the sleepless nights I have spent is to stand by each and every single one of my pups which is my intent. 

Unless I am told that I am not allowed to post pics of my babies as they grow, I will continue to do so. If you choose to state your opinion in every post I create updating members who may just want to know how my pups are that is your choice also.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

So this was a choice you made and not a "surprise". 

Well, there you have it...


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was advised to take Sadie in and get her spayed and abort the litter, I chose not to. I chose to keep my litter yes I do not regret that choice and never will.

So if there you have it, I guess there you have it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

breec3 said:


> I was advised to take Sadie in and get her spayed and abort the litter, I chose not to. I chose to keep my litter yes I do not regret that choice and never will.
> 
> So if there you have it, I guess there you have it.


Ahhh...so it was mis-mangement on your part...but at least now you know what can happen :doh:.

Hopefully she'll be spayed when this litter is weaned. Oh yeah, but that's your choice and not hers, right? 

Done...


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you again Kwhit for your concern I really appreciate all your input in my puppy thread. I can't thank you enough for being so informative to new members who may just enjoy seeing little puppy noses. They will now know my litter is high risk even though they are unavailable.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

They are adorable! And i wouldn't have aborted the litter either. Humans/puppies... murdering is not my thing. I'm sure you plan to have her spayed as soon as you can (at least i hope so). And i can't wait for more pics of these little beauties!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful puppies! It sounds like you are doing your best by them and I think that is a brave and wonderful thing. To abort the litter would have been the easy way out.
Good for you and best of luck to all of you!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm requesting some updated pics!! How are the babies doing?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I decided to post new updated pics per request in a different thread. 

Here is the link though

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/85456-puppy-pictures.html

By the way Mr. yellow, my blonde baby escaped the whelping box today:doh:

I am going to have to make some new arrangements for them


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful. Congrats and enjoy your next 8 weeks! More pics please!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just wanted to update my pictures of these little babies that are now one year old.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

awwww so cute! I look forward to more pictures as they grow too. Can you bottle some puppy breath and send it over our computers while you are at it?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

The first pic is Khloe (Orange Girl), Kushi (Light Pink Girl), Lily (Green Girl), Maizy (White Girl), Mason (Purple boy), Raider (Yellow Boy), Theodore (Orange Boy), Tipper (Blue Girl), and than Weezy (Dark Pink Girl).

They are all doing absolutely wonderful, very well tempered and very healthy and happy in all their homes.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Angelina, this thread is a year old and I just wanted to post pictures of those wee little babies at a year old See how big they all are now


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe I should have put this in a new thread?? I am sorry if I confused anyone.


----------

